
Source code to CS:GO and TF2 leaks - dugditches
https://old.reddit.com/r/tf2/comments/g610dc/source_code_to_csgo_and_tf2_torrent_is_now_on/
======
jjdredd
They say this leak might enable more malware developed targetting these games.

The code seems to have already been leaked 2 years ago.

[https://www.twitch.tv/videos/599332362?t=03s](https://www.twitch.tv/videos/599332362?t=03s)

